# What is your dream car for taking your GSD around and about?



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

My Mini Cooper Clubman has almost 200 k miles on it and is about to kick the bucket. Prior to that I had a Subaru Outback. Question is are you happy with the car you currently have especially when you take your GSD in it? If you are happy why? Is the car easy to clean?washable interior? If your like me and love to camp can you easily fit your dog in your car and and all your camping crap and get decent mpg and reliability? if you dont like your current car what would you prefer to buy thats not a high end over 35k car? For those of you who use crates what car models fit crates well, what have decent dog to front seat barriers ? I have always traveled with a muzzle for my dog in case i got in a car wreck, car broke down or I if I got pulled over by police and my dog would have an unexpected attitude i always felt better knowing I had a muzzle to put on him. Anyway if you can share qith me your photos of your dogs in your car or let me now what car model you recommend I get ie Toyota Rav, Honda CRV, Ford bronco Sport, jeep Wrangler, Subaru Forester etc....thank you I forgot to mention I would consider anything new to a couple of years old.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Good question.

I have a Honda CRV for frequent travel. The back area will hold Rogan even front to back (he generally lays down) and with one of the middle seats down, Harley takes up the rest (he generally stands, even for 3 hours). The other seat and a half holds a cooler, clothes bag, groceries etc.

I'm in the market for a new-used vehicle and have been looking at everything there is in a mid sized SUV as we travel 3 hours away 15-20 trips per year. The trouble with anything more spacious is they are generally terrible on gas. Most mid sized SUV (including new CRV's) are really smallish behind the rear seat and will barely hold one large dog never mind 180 pounds of duo GSD.

I looked at the twin Kia Sorento and Hyundai Santa Fe, they have third row seats that fold flat and offer a cavernous rear area. I used to think I'd never buy those brands but they are making good quality products now. But then I get to thinking I'm crazy looking at those bigger SUV when it's often just one of two of us driving.....

I looked at used Mercedes GLK which I like the look of and have panoramic (dbl) sunroofs which I really lust over now but then I remember the repair costs of a Mercedes I had awhile ago....

Right now I'm between an Audi Q5 and a Volvo X60. I want something practical in fit for the dogs, price/gas and maintenance but I want to enjoy driving it as well or I'd just have an old Honda Fit that I can wash out lol. 

A Nissan Rogue, Toyota Rav 4 have gotten much bigger but both of the older models are fugly. A great do anything go anywhere choice is what you already had in the Subaru Outback.

I think you can tell I'm not much of a domestic buyer unfortunately but the new Ford Edge are good looking.

I'm as lost as you are.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

We have an '06 Jeep Liberty to run dogs around in. We like the flat rear section behind the seats to contain dogs, or we can put 1/2 or all of the back seat down flat for them. To run back and forth to the shelter I usually sit in the back with pup on leash, cars can be scary for that first ride. It has over 160,000 miles and still runs great. Would definitely be cage friendly. And its easy for old dogs to get into with the rear seat up. They can jump in on the floor then up to the seat. Because Jeeps are famous for leaking (DO NOT get the sun roof if you can help it) we have WeatherTech floor liners (they hold water along with mud,dirt, snow, etc). Excellent 4WD for camping, bad weather, mountain terrain, etc. Most of the interior is plastic or vinyl..I have no idea what a new one would set you back but we've had jeeps for years and loved every one. Their cargo capacity is also good if you haul any weight. And with the tow package they are good little towers. 

All dogs think they see you drive once and it looks so easy they can drive, too. Not much you can do about it.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Dream car would be this


----------



## Kionacreek (Jan 22, 2021)

I know it doesn’t seem like it would be but my Honda Fit has been great! Big enough for multiple dogs (with the backseats down) and great gas mileage. Sorry my car is always a mess 😞


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I have a keep grand Cherokee I take the dogs around in. I can fit all of the training equipment I use along with two kennels in the back when I put the seats down. It requires me to give up some leg room though. It’s not great on gas. There are a lot of better options in that department.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I just Googled best SUV for German Shepherd and it returned this:

2017 BMW X5. Hard on gas
2018 Chevrolet Equinox. Personally, don't trust the brand....apologies in advance
2017 Honda Fit. Maybe makes too much sense
2017 Chrysler Pacifica. Again, don't trust it
2017 Nissan Rogue. Neer ones are good looking imo
2018 Subaru Crosstrek. Much smaller than you'd think
2018 Volvo XC60. My pick


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Mid size SUV.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

WNGD said:


> I just Googled best SUV for German Shepherd and it returned this:
> 
> 2017 BMW X5. Hard on gas
> 2018 Chevrolet Equinox. Personally, don't trust the brand....apologies in advance
> ...


I’m not a fan of any of those. The only one I’d drive is the X5. I do know someone who uses the Pacifica pretty successfully. She carries three dogs in crates in there.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Keep em coming lots to think about.....


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Just got a new Explorer and man do the Dogs absolutely LOVEEEE all the room!!! I sure do love it too, they all have so much space and it makes me happy knowing they’re happy.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

mburitica181 said:


> View attachment 571011
> Just got a new Explorer and man do the Dogs absolutely LOVEEEE all the room!!! I sure do love it too, they all have so much space and it makes me happy knowing they’re happy.


Now thats a lot of space!!! Sweet! Great looking happy doggos as well!


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Bearshandler said:


> I’m not a fan of any of those. The only one I’d drive is the X5. I do know someone who uses the Pacifica pretty successfully. She carries three dogs in crates in there.


I took a look at the crosstrek and found it too small. I have had a subaru outback xt. I liked it for space camping etc but it did come with some mechanical problems once I hit 100k.Also on my min is ground to hatch clearance. if I remember correctly crv and rav 4 have an easy switch to open the back gate trunk which can come in handy when you have gsd in one hand and a bag of something or other in the other...also for those of you who use a ramp Im sure it helps to have it a lower angle so the dog can walk up.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Bearshandler said:


> I’m not a fan of any of those. The only one I’d drive is the X5. I do know someone who uses the Pacifica pretty successfully. She carries three dogs in crates in there.


A friend of mine brought her greyhound everywhere in her fit...very room for a little car for sure but not what I'm looking for.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Bearshandler said:


> I have a keep grand Cherokee I take the dogs around in. I can fit all of the training equipment I use along with two kennels in the back when I put the seats down. It requires me to give up some leg room though. It’s not great on gas. There are a lot of better options in that department.





Bearshandler said:


> I have a keep grand Cherokee I take the dogs around in. I can fit all of the training equipment I use along with two kennels in the back when I put the seats down. It requires me to give up some leg room though. It’s not great on gas. There are a lot of better options in that department.


I rented a grand cherokee a couple of years ago and really liked it. I agree the gas mileage could definitely be better. I would love to have a jeep gladiator if money was no object and the new Broncos look fun as well.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Kionacreek said:


> I know it doesn’t seem like it would be but my Honda Fit has been great! Big enough for multiple dogs (with the backseats down) and great gas mileage. Sorry my car is always a mess 😞
> View attachment 570994
> View attachment 570995


You are definitely making this work. Don't apologize for messy car. I dont know anyone who actually does stuff with there dog who has a clean car most days.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

WNGD said:


> Dream car would be this
> View attachment 570991
> 
> 
> View attachment 570992


I wish....drooling more than my dog when he waits for his favorite treat. Can I get one f those with a chauffeur so I can sit in the back drive home after touring a few of my favorite dog friendly breweries?


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

I have an older Jeep Wrangler - the back seat and carpeting is permanently removed and the interior is Rhino lined. I have a fitted soft rubber mat in the back that gives plenty of grip for the canines. I can hose it all down out thru the floor plugs. Opening up the soft top and a fast drive takes care of the fur periodically. I can slide a crate in if needed. Maybe I lifted it a little taller than will be prudent when my boy gets old but I bought some folding stairs to start training with.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

F350 super duty crew cab diesel  with rear seats folded up and storage bin colapsed into the floor I have huge are behind the front seats.


----------



## GrandmaNGoofy (Feb 27, 2021)

Volvo XC60 all the way. You sacrifice leg room in the second row for the sake of the trunk space. The height is surprising, both in road clearance and inside the vehicle itself. I have 2 kids. 2 adults and 2 kids and 2 dogs never worked in my XC60, but if it was me and my hubby and the dogs, we’d be golden. I’ve got a preteen and a teenager to lug around for a while so my xc90 will have to do, but eventually I’d like to downsize to an xc60 or a Subaru Outback.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

None of our current 2 cars is good for dog rides. Actually thinking to add one more very simple but practical car for such purposes.. so great topic, I will stay to listen 👂


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Chevy 1500 Crew cab. Rear seats folded up with orthopedic beds. Still easy for my senior to get in and the door opens wide enough to use a ramp if needed. I wanted the "work truck" trim that has vinyl floors instead of carpet for easy clean but beggars can't be choosers when buying used. Gas mileage is pretty decent for a truck. I also have the option of putting the dogs in crates in the bed if I need the backseat to haul people.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

giebel said:


> Now thats a lot of space!!! Sweet! Great looking happy doggos as well!


I love it! I get decent gas mileage too for an SUV
This was after some swim time and a 3 hike 😁


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Have a CR-V and plan to keep it as my dog vehicle for the foreseeable future. I like that it has a low access to the back area that is an easy jump for big dogs, even as they get older. I had them add a weather-tek cargo liner to the back end, then I layered a waterproof dog cover that attaches to the back of the back seats and lines the whole cargo area.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm going to a van next...too many dogs and not enough cargo...


----------



## Max’s Owner (Aug 10, 2020)

Am I the only one thinking -How dangerous to have all these dogs free in a car. Yikes. At least crate or harness them.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Max’s Owner said:


> Am I the only one thinking -How dangerous to have all these dogs free in a car. Yikes. At least crate or harness them.


I get it.
I understand it.
I agree with it.
I just don't do it ....

I let them hang their heads out the window too, it makes us all happy


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WNGD said:


> get it.
> I understand it.
> I agree with it.
> I just don't do it ....
> ...


Do you wear your seatbelt?


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

My dream car just so happens to be the perfect vehicle for German shepherds as well...I’d love to get a 4 door Jeep Wrangler rubicon. Summer drives to the beach with the top off and a couple of German shepherds chilling in the back would be awesome.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Max’s Owner said:


> Am I the only one thinking -How dangerous to have all these dogs free in a car. Yikes. At least crate or harness them.


Yes, but It still requires a bigger car and appropriate interior. Regardless if you crate or put harness or free them


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I saw equinox on this list and remembered something - we had a GMC Terrain for awhile. (slightly smaller). Nice car but we couldn't wait to get rid of it. It was spacious for the dogs and all, but exceptionally had to see out of. The A post (the one between the front and side windows) is huge because it has an airbag in it and with the side mirror you cannot see a whole lot and the rear vision is also poor. It is a bear to park with the front wheel drive so for the dogs - okay, but for the people, I'd keep looking. Some things to consider when shopping.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Like the Rubicon but don't see me lifting dogs into it. Or me climbing into it. Does it come with steps? Or a ladder?


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Buckelke said:


> Like the Rubicon but don't see me lifting dogs into it. Or me climbing into it. Does it come with steps? Or a ladder?


It has a lot of options for steps and rails...there are even options with two steps (kind of like stairs)


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

We have an F150 crew cab. It does use a lot of gas. But it can haul crates, dogs, my wife and I, and a whole bunch more stuff.

If you keep your foot out of it, i.e., run it on the economy setting, and keep it below 75 MPH, it will actually get much better mileage on the highway. But it is not as frugal as a 4 cylinder or a hybrid.

Previous vehicle was a Honda Pilot, that went about 11 times around the earth. It had 274,000 miles when we sold it, engine still running great, transmission, not so much.
It was a very useful vehicle. Not much better on gasoline than the F150. Likewise, it did better if you kept it below a certain threshold.

Dogs ride in the cab with us. I do buckle them in by their harnesses.. Doubtless not as safe as in a crate, but they are at least tethered to the seatbelt attachment.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

The problem with a harness or a crate in the car is that they’re completely and totally useless unless they’re crash tested - which few are. You’re looking at spending $400+ for a crash tested crate that _may_ keep your dog safe. Really, your typical harness or crate are only good to keep a dog from distracting you while you drive. Better than nothing, but if you want your dog to be actually safe, plan on shelling out some money.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> Do you wear your seatbelt?


Usually but occasionally/rarely not all the time for short trips. And yes, I know most accidents happen within a short distance of home. But I'm also old enough to have slept in the rear window while Dad drove and the dog slept at Mom's feet ....

I also scuba dive, cave, fly birds of prey without wearing eye protection, hike without leaving my itinerary with others and eat too much red meat


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Pytheis said:


> The problem with a harness or a crate in the car is that they’re completely and totally useless unless they’re crash tested - which few are. You’re looking at spending $400+ for a crash tested crate that _may_ keep your dog safe. Really, your typical harness or crate are only good to keep a dog from distracting you while you drive. Better than nothing, but if you want your dog to be actually safe, plan on shelling out some money.


The crate is to keep you safe. Your dog is still getting messed up in there in a serious crash in many cases.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pytheis said:


> The problem with a harness or a crate in the car is that they’re completely and totally useless unless they’re crash tested - which few are. You’re looking at spending $400+ for a crash tested crate that _may_ keep your dog safe. Really, your typical harness or crate are only good to keep a dog from distracting you while you drive. Better than nothing, but if you want your dog to be actually safe, plan on shelling out some money.


Calculated over the dog’s average lifespan, that is 10 cents a day. I think it’s worth 10 cents to buy a really good crate that will not only keep you safe from having an 80 pound dog land onto your head and neck ,but to keep your dog from being crushed to death in the event of an accident.
I, for one, would never forgive myself.
I have been in car accidents before, I guess I am biased that way.
I’m going to start a new thread, sorry to hijack this one.


----------



## Digweed (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm doing up a Range Rover mostly for this reason. I've a Volvo S60 '05 that I will be driving until the seat falls out the bottom of it. It's fine for me and the two dogs at the minute but there's no one else getting in. My wife has a Hyundai Tucson that takes them in the back handy.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I currently have a Durango, hate it but it would be useful as a dog truck if it wasn't a piece of crap. I will give it some credit, it starts every day. Also has a really incredible turning radius.
I researched this very thing in huge detail.
Rav4 has a ton of cargo space for a mid size, good fuel economy and is high enough for large crates. Not generally a fan of imports but I like the Rav. My first choice was a Journey, but watch the models and as per the mechanics stay well clear of the 4 cylinders. It's not enough motor for the weight.
I'm a Chevy girl through and through but none of the mid size Chev/GM's can match the cargo space. I do a ton of camping and other assorted outdoor stuff and prefer a vehicle I can sleep in.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

My dream car isn’t efficient on gas nor under $35k... precisely why it only exists in my dreams, lol.

a few decades late, but i’ve always been impressed by the cargo area of older model jeep cherokees as well as the old volvo wagons. love the space and simplicity.

my favorite dog car that i’ve owned so far was my 2003 VW Passat Wagon.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

For two GSDs (or one), a CRV was great. I could sleep in it / camp in it, and fit enough stuff in it for trips. 

An Element would’ve been better - we have one of those in our work fleet - but they quit making them, and (this is petty, but...) I also don’t like the way they look. If you can find a used Element, they’re basically the perfect single dog + camp + wash and wear midsize.

I recently upsized to a used police interceptor (Tahoe). I have 3 GSDs. I can sleep lengthwise across the middle bench seat. I can fit plenty of stuff. I test drove lots and lots of vehicles, but most SUV’s now are designed for passenger comfort with bucket seats/captain’s chairs in the middle row, which is useless for dog crates and you can’t fold them flat to camp in the car. It takes some hunting, but if you can find a retired fleet vehicle (or interceptor, like mine) they don’t have second row TVs, fancy seats you’ll never use, there’s no carpet on the floor at all (HOORAY), and they’re designed to be rinsed out with a hose. There are downsides - I had to “de-cop” it, there’s no console, you may not have the same finance options since these are titled as “police” vehicles and dealerships don’t always treat them the same, gas mileage is nowhere near as good as the CRV, and if I ever drive lots of people around, it’s nowhere near as nice as vehicles designed for families. But I’m a dog person.... so this is my ideal.

I just went on a road trip and slept in the truck multiple nights, took all 3 dogs, worked great. It was worth spending a very long time searching. If I ever go back to 1 GSD, I’d downsize. Pics of the 2 crates in the back, and my third GSD travels in the middle bench and either sleeps there with me (if it’s cold) or moves up and sleeps on the driver’s seat.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I’ve had Honda Element for 10 years. Perfect car! Then my daughter totaled it. I was leasing Volvo XC 60 for 4 years. Hated it, couldn’t wait to return it back. Replaced it with KIA Soul. Love it! The trunk space is a little less than in Element so have to fold down back seats. Great on gas. Very affordable.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Lexie’s mom said:


> I’ve had *Honda Element* for 10 years. Perfect car! Then my daughter totaled it. I was leasing Volvo XC 60 for 4 years. Hated it, couldn’t wait to return it back. Replaced it with *KIA Soul*. Love it! The trunk space is a little less than in Element so have to fold down back seats. Great on gas. Very affordable.


Wow, you love cars only a mother could love lol (Element and Soul)
hat did you hate about the XC60?


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

LOL! Yeah, I definitely like weird looking boxy cars and weird looking dogs like my Shar Pei!) My daughter used to call Honda Element- a toaster. Both Element and Soul are easy to park, easy to turn around, great on gas, affordable. Volvo- I had to take xanax driving it! There was always something wrong with it. Tires, battery, breaks... too much electronics. I didn’t ask for it, my husband wanted to be nice-it was a surprise because my daughter totaled my car that she was driving after I dislocated my right elbow falling on ice and had to stay home for 6 weeks.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

For taking our dogs for a ride I really miss our Dodge mini-van. The middle row stow and go seats were stowed in the floor and cardboard was laid on the floor for their comfort.

What a great vehicle that was.


----------



## mreese (Jan 20, 2013)

I've heard great things about the Element from big dog owners - I believe they even made a limited version for dog owners with a built in dog ramp. Ended up with a Soul as a rental on recent work trip and was impressed with it - thought it would work well for at least a couple of GSDs. I currently have a 2015 Jeep Renegade and my wife has a 2015 Mazda CX-5 that fit our 3 GSDs but would not recommend either for long trips - all have room for 3 GSDs to lie down assuming you have no luggage to stow. I was thinking an Amazon van would be ideal...


----------



## geo.ulrich (Jul 14, 2020)

Lexie’s mom said:


> I’ve had Honda Element for 10 years. Perfect car! Then my daughter totaled it. I was leasing Volvo XC 60 for 4 years. Hated it, couldn’t wait to return it back. Replaced it with KIA Soul. Love it! The trunk space is a little less than in Element so have to fold down back seats. Great on gas. Very affordable.


Yep have 2 elements perfect for gsd's rubber from front to rear no carpet seats lay down and fold up and they are bringing them back this year....


----------



## kbcrking (Feb 2, 2013)

There is only one acceptable car for big dogs - Toyota Sequioa. It’s the ONLY large SUV with a back window that OPENS.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

mreese said:


> I've heard great things about the Element from big dog owners - I believe they even made a limited version for dog owners with a built in dog ramp. Ended up with a Soul as a rental on recent work trip and was impressed with it - thought it would work well for at least a couple of GSDs. I currently have a 2015 Jeep Renegade and my wife has a 2015 Mazda CX-5 that fit our 3 GSDs but would not recommend either for long trips - all have room for 3 GSDs to lie down assuming you have no luggage to stow. I was thinking an Amazon van would be ideal...


I considered a CX-5 but I don't think there's enough room for Rogan to stand front to back behind the rear seats. Would be fine for one dog but if Rogan has to turn sideways, there's no room for Harley. It's absolutely amazing the difference between an 80-100 pound dog


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

My GSD rides very comfortably in the rear of my 2000 Ford Expedition but he's very far from me. I want my dog to ride close to me so my next car will be a truck with an extended or crew cab or a smaller SUV where I can lower the second seat down and my buddy can ride closer behind me.


----------



## krodriguez (Jan 14, 2019)

I LOVE my GMC Yukon. My only regret is that I didn't get the XL model. It's easy to clean and my boy has no issues getting in or out. I also have to human babies in addition to my 2 year old shepherd. He (my dog) has plenty of space. (Although he prefers to smoosh himself close to me)


----------



## Leatherandlace (Jan 28, 2020)

We just traded our 2013 Mini Cooper Clubman S AWD in, it only had 80 some thousand, and was a headache due to the cost of repairs and having to run high test gas...We now have a new Toyota 4 Runner TRD off road and absolutely love it! Our other vehicle is a 2007 Jeep Wrangler Sahara, and it's lifted a little to high for the girls to get in without any help....
Sadly, until ours calm down, and the competition between the two ceases, no car rides for them when they're together 😥


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

I currently have a Toyota Matrix. My three dogs fit, with at least one back seat down. But it really doesn't leave enough room for camping gear.
Hubz has a Toyota Tacoma, but we don't have a canopy. So when we go camping we have to take both vehicles. Pain in the fanny.
Ideally I would get a nice mid sized SUV. I'm partial to Toyota's Rav4. They've been incredibly reliable for us.


----------



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

giebel said:


> My Mini Cooper Clubman has almost 200 k miles on it and is about to kick the bucket. Prior to that I had a Subaru Outback. Question is are you happy with the car you currently have especially when you take your GSD in it? If you are happy why? Is the car easy to clean?washable interior? If your like me and love to camp can you easily fit your dog in your car and and all your camping crap and get decent mpg and reliability? if you dont like your current car what would you prefer to buy thats not a high end over 35k car? For those of you who use crates what car models fit crates well, what have decent dog to front seat barriers ? I have always traveled with a muzzle for my dog in case i got in a car wreck, car broke down or I if I got pulled over by police and my dog would have an unexpected attitude i always felt better knowing I had a muzzle to put on him. Anyway if you can share qith me your photos of your dogs in your car or let me now what car model you recommend I get ie Toyota Rav, Honda CRV, Ford bronco Sport, jeep Wrangler, Subaru Forester etc....thank you I forgot to mention I would consider anything new to a couple of years old.


I have a 2006 Nissan Xterra that's still going strong with 184k miles on it, it's our dog car. These vehicles were made for easy clean out and some models were specific for off road. Unfortunately they don't make them anymore and even when they did the MPG is not good. I baby it so it lasts me as long as possible, I absolutely love it. 

As far as crates fitting in vehicles, if you're on Facebook, there is a group specifically for that topic where people share their vehicles, what crates they have, how they install them, arrange them, etc., etc. I found it very helpful.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My dog car is a 2017 Toyota Highlander. I got the second row split fold down seat rather than the captain's chairs, and the back isn't 100% level, but it's close enough. Tons of space!

This was new, after we put in the cargo liner:



At the time, I was using a 36" plastic crate, this is everything loaded up for a weekend flyball tournament: 



That's a wire crate and folding chair behind the front seats:



It's big enough to fit two 36" crates easily, I was giving away an old crate to a friend and slid the second one in the side door without having to move the other crate at all. It will also fit one 36" and one of the next size up - we took both to the dealer to make sure before we bought it:



I've since replaced my plastic car crate with a RuffLand. Cava uses a large, and because they're narrower I'm pretty sure I could fit two side by side if I need to at some point. I could have the second row seats up but I leave them down all the time because it allows me to have the crate further from the tailgate. I can flip up the 1/3 side of the rear seat without moving the crate though:







My other car is a 2019 Hyundai Kona, which will accommodate a 36" plastic crate too. I was getting ready to leave for flyball practice early one morning and had a flat in the SUV so I took the old crate that was in the garage and put it in the Kona. It was a tight fit, but it worked in a pinch:





The Kona is a bit on the small side to be a great dog car, but it's a fun car to drive and you get a lot of bang for your buck. Top trim line plus AWD was under $30k. Prior to that I'd had an Audi A3 sport wagon for 10 years, you can see it out the side window in one of the pictures above. I was able cram the 36" plastic crate plus all my stuff for flyball in my Audi, but it was a much tighter fit than the Highlander. Audi service is SO expensive and to replace the A3 with something comparable would have been at least $10,000 to $15,000 more than I paid for the Kona.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Jake78 said:


> I have a 2006 Nissan Xterra that's still going strong with 184k miles on it, it's our dog car. These vehicles were made for easy clean out and some models were specific for off road. Unfortunately they don't make them anymore and even when they did the MPG is not good. I baby it so it lasts me as long as possible, I absolutely love it.
> 
> As far as crates fitting in vehicles, if you're on Facebook, there is a group specifically for that topic where people share their vehicles, what crates they have, how they install them, arrange them, etc., etc. I found it very helpful.


Thank you! I will look for the FB group....enjoy your ride as long as it lasts!


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> My dog car is a 2017 Toyota Highlander. I got the second row split fold down seat rather than the captain's chairs, and the back isn't 100% level, but it's close enough. Tons of space!
> 
> This was new, after we put in the cargo liner:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. This is really helpful!


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Leatherandlace said:


> We just traded our 2013 Mini Cooper Clubman S AWD in, it only had 80 some thousand, and was a headache due to the cost of repairs and having to run high test gas...We now have a new Toyota 4 Runner TRD off road and absolutely love it! Our other vehicle is a 2007 Jeep Wrangler Sahara, and it's lifted a little to high for the girls to get in without any help....
> Sadly, until ours calm down, and the competition between the two ceases, no car rides for them when they're together 😥


Thanks so much! Crossing fingers for you that both of your beautiful gals will settle soon...


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> My dog car is a 2017 Toyota Highlander. I got the second row split fold down seat rather than the captain's chairs, and the back isn't 100% level, but it's close enough. Tons of space!
> 
> This was new, after we put in the cargo liner:
> 
> ...


Love both your set ups!!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

giebel said:


> Love both your set ups!!Thanks for sharing. Cargo liner , beautiful dogs, sweet transpo and dead sticker. What more could you want?


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

pfeller said:


> I currently have a Toyota Matrix. My three dogs fit, with at least one back seat down. But it really doesn't leave enough room for camping gear.
> Hubz has a Toyota Tacoma, but we don't have a canopy. So when we go camping we have to take both vehicles. Pain in the fanny.
> Ideally I would get a nice mid sized SUV. I'm partial to Toyota's Rav4. They've been incredibly reliable for us.


I have heard really good things about the rav4 but the new ford bronco sport is tempting. Getting a brand new model first year car makes me a little nervous though on the reliability end.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

krodriguez said:


> I LOVE my GMC Yukon. My only regret is that I didn't get the XL model. It's easy to clean and my boy has no issues getting in or out. I also have to human babies in addition to my 2 year old shepherd. He (my dog) has plenty of space. (Although he prefers to smoosh himself close to me)
> View attachment 571144


love the photo! Thx


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

The Highlander is a great vehicle for space but far too big for the 80% of the time when the dog's aren't with me and I believe a little hard on gas. With gas prices these days, this next car is the first where mileage will crack the top 3 in consideration. Up here gas prices are just short of the level when Katrina shot down the oil platforms for weeks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

WNGD said:


> The Highlander is a great vehicle for space but far too big for the 80% of the time when the dog's aren't with me and I believe a little hard on gas.


That's why I have two cars - the Highlander is the dedicated dog car, and we also use it when my sister is in town since I can flip up the short side of the 2nd row seat to fit an extra passenger without removing the crate. 

I've always have small cars, and that's what I prefer to drive most of the time. The Kona is my commute car and for doing stuff around town. I don't get terrible gas mileage on the Highlander, but I only use it for taking Cava somewhere, on hikes or to flyball practice, which is a 150 mile round trip. The rest of the time it's parked in the driveway.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

kbcrking said:


> There is only one acceptable car for big dogs - Toyota Sequioa. It’s the ONLY large SUV with a back window that OPENS.


The new ford bronco sport has a back window that opens....Im considering it.


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

I recently traded my RAV4 for a Honda Element. Both are excellent cars but the Elements versatility in regards to rubberized flooring and removable seats IMO makes them my dog car and daily driver.


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

geo.ulrich said:


> Yep have 2 elements perfect for gsd's rubber from front to rear no carpet seats lay down and fold up and they are bringing them back this year....


I never heard they were bringing back the Elements. I’m a member of the Element Owners Forum yet haven’t heard of this. Source please?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

DogsRPeople2 said:


> I never heard they were bringing back the Elements. I’m a member of the Element Owners Forum yet haven’t heard of this. Source please?


Rumors for click bait. It's not coming back, at least not yet








New Honda Element is unfortunately fake news — Fifth Element Camping


New Honda Element 2020, 2021, 2022, 2023 (20th Anniversary Edition) 2024, 2025, 2026, 2027, 2028, 2029, 2030, 2031, 2032, 2033 (30th Anniversary Edition)




fifthelementcamping.com


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Clickbait. It circles Spacebook a few times a year, but to date it’s not actually happening. The one we own as part of our work fleet just rolled over 115k, and I constantly have unsolicited offers to buy it. Notes tucked on the windshield, voicemails, etc.


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Rumors for click bait. It's not coming back, at least not yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh... so sad. I wish they were coming back. Ty!


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

WIBackpacker said:


> Clickbait. It circles Spacebook a few times a year, but to date it’s not actually happening. The one we own as part of our work fleet just rolled over 115k, and I constantly have unsolicited offers to buy it. Notes tucked on the windshield, voicemails, etc.


Wow... ty for posting this. Mine has 156k. On the Element forum it’s common to hear 250k and up for mileage.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

A Mercedes Sprinter Sportsmobile 4x4 but my Subaru Outback will have to do unless I get a 2nd dog.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

DogsRPeople2 said:


> I never heard they were bringing back the Elements. I’m a member of the Element Owners Forum yet haven’t heard of this. Source please?


I love the elements as well. Please forward info about new models 2022?


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

ausdland said:


> A Mercedes Sprinter Sportsmobile 4x4 but my Subaru Outback will have to do unless I get a 2nd dog.


I would love a Mercedes sprinter...out of my price range though


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

giebel said:


> I love the elements as well. Please forward info about new models 2022?


As far as I know, Honda has NO plans to ever bring the Element back. Maybe I’d everyone who loves them could keep after them by writing and calling Honda. 👍🏻


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I've since replaced my plastic car crate with a RuffLand. Cava uses a large, and because they're narrower I'm pretty sure I could fit two side by side if I need to at some point. I could have the second row seats up but I leave them down all the time because it allows me to have the crate further from the tailgate. I can flip up the 1/3 side of the rear seat without moving the crate though:


Thank you for posting this!
What a nice, clean, safe setup. Love it!
Wanted to share my excitement of finding these straps. They are arriving in a couple of days and I can’t wait to try them. Push-button! Hope they work as well as the description claims.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077V3ZKZB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

